# More fun with fish



## Namaxy (Jul 25, 2012)

Actually shellfish, that is. Fish market had a lobster special, but also had fresh rock shrimp. I'm used to seeing them from Maine in the winter. These were from FLA. So I made rock shrimp tempura with a spicy chili sauce.









With the lobster I made a lobster and corn bisque, and served it with mussels, swiss chard and crispy toast.


----------



## schanop (Jul 25, 2012)

Ouch.... it's almost lunch time now over here. Wanna tuck in straight away.


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks great Neal - I'll have to try that. I steamed a couple of lobsters last night with just some fresh farm corn and a field green salad.

I love rock shrimp - Hubert Keller has a recipe for rock shrimp burgers. I think that would be good with Eel sauce for a condiment instead of mayo/ketchup. 

http://www.hubertkeller.com/recipes/recipe_detailsdc9a.html?show=TV-Episode-301-C


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn! That looks good. You need to open a restaurant.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 26, 2012)

I've seen that Keller recipe Mike, but never tried it. I like the eel sauce idea. Using the eel sauce is my favorite part of the Morimoto tuna pizza.


----------



## bieniek (Jul 27, 2012)

Perfect toast 
Did you bake bread? 

Very nice food, neat china and plating as usual.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice! Now I want seafood for lunch. :biggrin:


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## markenki (Jul 27, 2012)

That looks very nice!


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 7, 2012)

Playing around again....

Macerated pineapple, sea bass, lychee sorbet and jalapeno

.


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 7, 2012)

Butter poached lobster, compressed melon, citrus sabayon and brown butter ice cream...


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 7, 2012)

Cucumber gelee, tuna tartare, mango, pickled rhubard and horseradish 'snow' which you can't really see


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 7, 2012)

Potato crusted grouper with carrots and peas..


----------

